# Male Hermies??



## Cannabiscotti (May 14, 2009)

So i just got to thinkin- can males go hermie? if i germ a bunch of beans, get some males, and stress em out will they produce bud? bud with seeds obviously, but still?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

horribly inferior quality, filled with seeds you can't use and no big buds because the plant's power went to seed production....waste of time even if it could be done.....2 points for thinking outside the box though, I like it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

i ve seen males produce female hairs ,,but not often ,,but why would ya want to ,stress a plant to do that ,,,it would be much more productive to keep a male and female and make your own seeds which wont have hermie traits ,,,,:confused2:besides the quality would be greatly impaired eace:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 14, 2009)

i was just thinkin of tryn to get some bud off the males--since theyd already be a few weeks old. but i'll take the two points and go back to the drawing board


----------



## nvthis (May 31, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :confused2:besides the quality would be greatly impaired eace:


 
I suspect that the hermie genetics for males is completely different from the hermie genetics in females. I agree flowering a hermie male in an attempt to produce buds is an abvious waste of time, however there may be other uses for a hermie male.

It is a failed assumption to believe that a hermie male will pass it's genetics to a female only to produce female hermies as the markers are different. Even the triggers are different. For example, gibberillic acid (GA3) is used to induce male flowers from a female plant, so what would happen if you applied gibberillic acid to a male plant? 

Also, assuming that quality of a finished product from using a hermie male will be somehow compromised is false. There doesn't appear to be any research done that suggests otherwise. In fact it would seem just the opposite. But I think this is for 'natural' states of male hermi-ism, not for chemically induced...


----------



## smokingjoe (May 31, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> For example, gibberillic acid (GA3) is used to induce male flowers from a female plant, so what would happen if you applied gibberillic acid to a male plant?


 
Would his pecks get bigger?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Im glad you typed pecks and not pecker  

eace:


----------



## nvthis (May 31, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Would his pecks get bigger?


 
Yes! (I'm glad someone around here is paying attention) It also makes him more socially desirable and hightens his tolorance for pain:confused2:

The DP WW is a perfect example.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2009)

There are strains that breed true males which produce first male flowers then female flowers. I've grown that. And from my latest work, (see "the backbreed experiment" these plants appear to produce feminised seed. All the offspring has been female so far. And none of the females have gone hermie on me. My own opinion is that these traits might be limited to sativas only.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 2, 2009)

NVthis-could you explain a lil more? like DP WW: are you saying it's been 'roided up with GA3?


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> There are strains that breed true males which produce first male flowers then female flowers.



...an "oxymoron" if I've ever seen one..


> *ox·y·mo·ron*"[URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (haaa )
_"true males" that produce female flowers_..... 
can't happen...


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2009)

agreed not much point...but instead of gibberillic acid, use colloidal water.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive always said grow it properly or dont grow at all! quality seed is not dear to buy or obtain,I do like your way of thinking:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Jun 3, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> NVthis-could you explain a lil more? like DP WW: are you saying it's been 'roided up with GA3?


 

 No, man. Sorry, just a little joke there...


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...an "oxymoron" if I've ever seen one..
> (haaa )
> _"true males" that produce female flowers_.....
> can't happen...



What I meant was, instead of what one usually sees here - females producing male flowers - what I had was the other way around. The plants flowered male first then female. And according to Umbra, whom I have no reason to doubt, this is the way that fem seed is produced (using these males as pollinators) - and it does appear that all the seed I made from them is female. The odds so far are 512:1 which is good enough for me!


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

..if it hermied, it is  not a _true_ male... just pointing out a discrepancy in terms


----------

